# Not working with waze



## Marid (May 7, 2017)

I am unable to Connect with waze through the Uber app. Is anyone else experiencing this malfunction? Any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Not sure if same issue or not. Waze takes a long time to load and I only got voice, not map.

If I turn off Waze, then go back to the Uber screen, hit navigate it comes up.

Thought it was a problem with my phone but guess it is one of the app improvements Uber did.


----------



## Marid (May 7, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Not sure if same issue or not. Waze takes a long time to load and I only got voice, not map.
> 
> If I turn off Waze, then go back to the Uber screen, hit navigate it comes up.
> 
> Thought it was a problem with my phone but guess it is one of the app improvements Uber did.


Were you able to fix the solution? Someone told me to force kill the app but I'm not sure that will help. I think there was an update on 5/5/17, which affected waze


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I still have the issue. I am just using the work around I mentioned. 

Problem started 5/5/17 with the latest update of the app.


----------



## Yankees7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes I have same problem. Waze will work to navigate to pickup location. When I hit navigate to pax destination, I only get audio not map or text. Have reinstalled both Waze and driver app several times with no improvement. Adding to the frustration is a couple of times it worked just fine, or worked after I drove towards destination for a while and then hit navigate. I could use help if anyone has a solution.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

Marid said:


> Were you able to fix the solution? Someone told me to force kill the app but I'm not sure that will help. I think there was an update on 5/5/17, which affected waze


Mine also broke on 5/5. It would navigate to the location then wouldn't come back up to navigate to the destination. Strangely the voice prompts would work for about 5 minutes then they would just quit and I could touch navigate and bring it back up like normal for the remainder of the trip. I ended up switching to google maps which I don't like as well but it works...


----------



## Yankees7 (Dec 4, 2016)

That's what I've done as well. Don't like it as much as Waze though.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Steve B, Yankees 7

Did you try the work around I found? 
Let me know if it works for you.

Sent a tweet to Uber support. Only way to contact them since no phone or email. Will inform you when I get a reply.


----------



## Marid (May 7, 2017)

Swipe down notification panel then click the tiny arrow i circled in the attached file. "Switch off" button appears. Thats the fastest way to kill it. This is for android.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Is it a Waze issue or Uber?
I sent an email to Waze...


----------



## Uberific Moopig (May 2, 2017)

I think it is an Uber issue wince they put out the last update, about the same time waze crashed .. I can use waze just fine without using Uber app, but it wont pull up waze while uber app is running ... Just switch to google maps .. works fine for me ..


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

I really don't like Google Maps. 
I only drive weekends, so hopefully it will be fixed by the time I drive again.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Steve B, Yankees 7
> 
> Did you try the work around I found?
> Let me know if it works for you.
> ...


Just heard back. Surprised it was this quick. They asked for a screenshot. Duh!!

Stupid system. It is twitter, so only 140 characters. Needed to send 3 tweets. They should have an email address. I also sent a link to this topic. Hope it helps.


----------



## Paxhole_supreme (May 4, 2017)

Hate using waze it's such a crappy app


----------



## Uberific Moopig (May 2, 2017)

Paxhole_supreme said:


> Hate using waze it's such a crappy app


I loved using waze until it messed up ... But google maps is better now than it used to be, so I am sticking with it for now ... 3D on my Samsung s8+


----------



## Quaqua (May 9, 2017)

Used to navigate with Waze with no issues at all.

However I'm also having issues with Uber x Waze. When I receive & accept a call for a ride, nothing happens when I tap 'navigate'.
I noticed Waze is still running somewhere in the background (sounds) but not able to bring it forward.
My solution (Android/Huawei) is to keep a window open Settings > Apps > Waze and 'Force Stop' every time I need Uber driver app to pass on a new route (pickup & start trip).

Once Waze is stopped (not active at all in memory), Uber Driver app calls Waze successfully.

Google Maps works OK, but I don't like it.

Also tried to free up some space in mobile memory, delete & re-install apps, but no luck.


----------



## Srchlady (May 9, 2017)

I stopped working yesterday is dangerous for me in downtown to try to figure it out at that last minute when to turn pax were mad for to the issues with G.P.S
I need the interfaces with waze works in order to go back to work. I can't rely just in voice direction I need to see where I'm going. Is do frustrating I wrntbto the hub
They don't know make me uninstall and install issues is the same. I went to att. Clear my data everything looks ok but interfaces still not working.


----------



## UBERGregory (May 9, 2017)

This has been happening since Friday for me. Have to power cycle to get it to work again...thought it might be an auto start/stop calculator I had downloaded, but the problem seems more systemic. I'm not driving without my Waze, I'm just not. The force stop is a time-consuming and annoying work-around but I might give it a try.



Marid said:


> I am unable to Connect with waze through the Uber app. Is anyone else experiencing this malfunction? Any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## mlcxcats (May 8, 2017)

From May 5th - 7th, I had the same problems with Waze. After the first update, Waze would shut down on my way to pick up passengers and not work correctly after tapping "Navigate" when starting a trip. The Uber Navigate screen wouldn't switch over to the Waze screen. The voice directions worked but not the visual map with turn by turn directions. After the 2nd Waze update the problem of the App suddenly stop working went away. But I still had all of the rest of the problems. After ending trips, Waze was technically still open but wouldn't shut off or even show up visually.

Yesterday, I had a thought (not sure what made me think of it). I used Waze to get me close to the pick-up location...but not all the way to the exact address. I cancelled and closed the Waze App and then finished driving to the pick-up location. When passenger was in my vehicle and we were all set to go I started the trip. When I tapped "Navigate" the Uber screen immediately switched over to Waze and everything worked from there without a hitch. Upon completion of the trip I closed Waze and waited for my next trip.

Don't know if what I did is/was a temporary fix or if Uber/Waze fixed it. I did issue a help request with Uber. They replied acknowledging they were aware of the problem and working to resolve it.


----------



## Quaqua (May 9, 2017)

@micxcats - great! Thanks I'll try that.
Also opened a help request to Uber guys


----------



## Quaqua (May 9, 2017)

Looks like the issue with Waze is around the latest version 4 23 0 4
---------------------start
If you're an Uber driver with Waze 4 23 0 4 it would appear there are two options moving forward: (1) use Gmaps until the next Waze update or (2) roll back from Waze 4 23 0 4 to Waze 4 21 0 0 (ignore 4 23 0 3 it's also not working). ...
--------------------end
I found the previous version 4 21 0 0 referred above to be downloaded directly on my mobile at softpedia - search for 'waze'
(sorry, not allowed to post a web address here)
However to be honest I did not have courage enough to install it. 
If anyone is brave enough to do that please let us know.


----------



## Bostontall (May 10, 2017)

I installed the Waze version Waze.22.1.0 APK (Updated April 9, 2017) I know for sure this version is working correctly. I am using a Samsung S8, I grabbed it from apk4fun, there are plenty of later versions of waze there. Google mapos is awful, I just couldn't stand to us it anymore. Make sure to uninstall your current version of waze first and also goto google play search for Waze and disable auto-update for the waze app.


----------



## Joef (Feb 18, 2016)

It is a Waze issue it is happening with Lift as well as Uber.

The only way I can get it to work it's to force stop Waze every time.


----------



## Bostontall (May 10, 2017)

Joef said:


> It is a Waze issue it is happening with Lift as well as Uber.
> 
> The only way I can get it to work it's to force stop Waze every time.


Install a previous version of Waze, worked perfectly for me. I used Waze and Uber for hours yesterday.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Has this been resolved yet other than rolling back the waze version or killing. It?


----------



## rod knocker (May 19, 2017)

I myself think waze sucks goggle maps is much faster here in Midwest anyways


----------



## Pixyl (Apr 6, 2017)

I've been having the same issue, I thought wade had an update or something. But it looks like one more way uber is trying to force their navigation on you. I'm using the switch off method of working around it. Just like running an app (such as wade or chrome) over the uber app so I can At least briefly see the address where my ping is coming from. These last few updates to the driver app have not made things easier for drivers as they claim.


----------



## Oracle2 (May 24, 2017)

Quaqua said:


> Looks like the issue with Waze is around the latest version 4 23 0 4
> ---------------------start
> If you're an Uber driver with Waze 4 23 0 4 it would appear there are two options moving forward: (1) use Gmaps until the next Waze update or (2) roll back from Waze 4 23 0 4 to Waze 4 21 0 0 (ignore 4 23 0 3 it's also not working). ...
> --------------------end
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I tried using Google maps, but hated it. I also tried the new uber maps, but it does not account for traffic, closed streets, etc. And it does.not reroute. So, what I do is, as soona si arrive somewhere (thats when waze dissapears, as it transfer back to Uber), I switch uber off from the running apps. Then I mark that I arrived. I hope they make a new version soon. My sister started using Uber instead of lyft, but could not handle the Google maps or uber navigation and went back to lyft... bummer


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

For Android, force stop in the apps section after every pickup and drop off. Leave the force app stop screen open in the background so you can get back to it easily. After the first few times it will become automatic. A bit frustrating, but not nearly as frustrating as Uber Nav of Google Maps.


----------



## coconutking (May 20, 2017)

I see most drivers use Google map. Waze is smarter if it's not used in rush hour


----------

